# 2nd leg seaway challenge review...



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

Have to agree with critique on Grenville shoot but not to be taken as a complaint! Just trying to make it a perfect event. Congrats to organizers for putting together a terrific tournament on a wonderferful facility.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

It was a very nice day. Nice shoot. Nothing to complain about for sure. Thanks Grenville. See you next year.:smile:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

awsome shoot. it was a bit muddy at some targets but just stayed at the stake an let the other guys pull the arrows lol. thanks to everyone at the grenville club for making the 4 hour drive worthwhile :darkbeer:


----------



## 63529 (Feb 28, 2007)

Who won Open class???


----------



## Codini (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with classic hunter, and not complaining just to help out. I also noticed that a couple targets we shot at, you could see the group behind you pulling targets out of their target, maybe next time move the target a wee bit, we dont want anyone to get hurt. Other then that great shoot. I will be going to the napanee shoot. Oh ya how can you see your scores from the seaway challenge could anyone help me out with that.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Scores not posted as of yet but website shows it is under construction. Once the scores are complete you can view on seawaychallenge.yolasite.com


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Well scores have to be recalculated as some cards had 12`s and others 11`s as should be.. the scoring was 11- 10-8-5 -0 so cheryl has to go through card by card and correct as some shot over the possible perfect per half of 220 .....I hope that this does not happen in any more of the legs or at least organizers have caught this mistake.. doesn`t take much to correct cards when handing them out.. I`m sure just an over site... great day in the sun though .. friggin weather during the week...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Im sure even with 11's instead of 12's CP took first in the BHO class


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

looks like for sure... hes the man for sure... steady as a rock and eyes like an eagle..


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Yes it was a great shoot..nice to get out... And very nice new buildings for the upcoming winter...but they have to fix the 11 - 12 deal..there could be some big score swings there...
And yes jeronimo did not swim to as many targets as he should have..but we gave him eights on those ones...lol...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

pay to play right dean.. Jeronimo will learn why his score was down a bit.. ..boots on jeronimo.. lol lol lol


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i have a better idea. next time I write the scores :tongue:


----------

